# Ram not working stably with xmp profile enabled, please help.



## D2janar (Oct 1, 2020)

Everything is new 2 weeks old. So the problem is that when ever i enable xmp profile on these rams all of my games crash after around 2 hours with memory access violation. Sometimes its so bad that my whole system crashes with a static screen. Just before my system crashes i get the windows sound like something was just unplugged. Also random sound errors from time to time like robotic sound or high pitched squeek when the xmp is enabled.

Amd ryzen 7 4750g
asus b550m-k
rx580 8gb
2 sticks of this F4-3200C16S-8GIS aegis memory.
memtest didnt give me anything when i ran it for 15 mins.
updated the bios to the newest aswell.

Now the games have been running just fine for over 8 hours straight the past week on jedec settings, its jsut the xmp at 3200mhz that gives me problems.

Can someone help please ?


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 1, 2020)

Well the first thing I would do is run memtest for 3 hours.


----------



## D2janar (Oct 1, 2020)

hellrazor said:


> Well the first thing I would do is run memtest for 3 hours.



so what you are saying is that i might have a faulty stick but it doesnt show until it gets clocked to 3200 ? Should i run the memtest with xmp enabled?

can you suggest any programs for it ?

also if it matters the games that crashed were total war troy , total war three kingdoms and mass effect andromeda all of them on maximum everything and ofc they were bought from steam and epic games.


----------



## basco (Oct 1, 2020)

if the stick is faulty then no it should make errors at any speed
i use the usb autoinstaller version








						Memtest86+ | The Open-Source Memory Testing Tool
					

Memtest86+ is an advanced, free, open-source, stand-alone memory tester for 32- and 64-bit computers (UEFI & BIOS supported)




					www.memtest.org
				











						MemTest86 - Download now!
					

Download your free copy of MemTest86 here for USB.



					www.memtest86.com
				




so its 2x 8gb sticks but not a kit?
if yes then look at the stickers and plz make a photo or look if the numbers are the same-date number will be different.
first 4 numbers are the date

like this but from both plz


----------



## isvelte (Oct 1, 2020)

Use taiphoon burner and check what are the memory chips used by your ram, then just use ryzen dram calculator and do the timings/voltages manually. Its what worked for me, i was also having issues using the default xmp with loose timings. Dram calculator made it stable and even 40% faster on memory bench with the same clock speed but tighter timings. Also check your windows installation for corruption, 2 weeks running an unstable ram mightve cause some hidden corruption on your system files like what happened to me.


----------



## Lateknight (Oct 1, 2020)

Not wishing to maybe overlook the obvious - are the modules in the right slots? 2 Sticks should be in slots A2 & B2 on your motherboard. Thats the 2nd and 4th slots working outwards from the CPU.


----------



## D2janar (Oct 1, 2020)

basco said:


> if the stick is faulty then no it should make errors at any speed
> i use the usb autoinstaller version
> 
> 
> ...



same stickers bought from the same vendor at the same time. 

f4-3200c16s-8gis
ddr4-3200 cl16-18-18-38 1.35v
8gx1 intel xp 2.0 ready 
04240m8410c

identical stickers on both



Lateknight said:


> Not wishing to maybe overlook the obvious - are the modules in the right slots? 2 Sticks should be in slots A2 & B2 on your motherboard. Thats the 2nd and 4th slots working outwards from the CPU.



yeah i was going insane so even checked the manual and its in the right places.



isvelte said:


> Use taiphoon burner and check what are the memory chips used by your ram, then just use ryzen dram calculator and do the timings/voltages manually. Its what worked for me, i was also having issues using the default xmp with loose timings. Dram calculator made it stable and even 40% faster on memory bench with the same clock speed but tighter timings. Also check your windows installation for corruption, 2 weeks running an unstable ram mightve cause some hidden corruption on your system files like what happened to me.



i think i should try it then. i dont know why its such a huge hassle back in the day u could stick any kind of ram in the computer when it was supported and it worked.

so yeah i just called the dudes that sold me this . the number 1 tech retailer in estonia and they told me to send them back for testing so i told them what i already did and they had me on hold for 5 minutes and when i suggested running ryzen dram calculator theey told me okei u can try that but just email us your results.  Like seriously i know its a new processor and the motherboard aswell but instead of  helping me they want me to help them.


ManufacturerG.SkillSeriesAegisPart NumberF4-3200C16-8GISSerial NumberUndefinedJEDEC DIMM Label8GB 1Rx8 PC4-2133-UA1-11ArchitectureDDR4 SDRAM UDIMMSpeed GradeDDR4-2133Capacity8 GB (8 components)Organization1024M x64 (1 rank)Register ModelN/AManufacturing DateUndefinedManufacturing LocationTaipei, TaiwanRevision / Raw Card0000h / A1 (10 layers)


*DRAM COMPONENTS*ManufacturerSamsungPart NumberK4A8G085W[B/C]-BCPBPackageStandard Monolithic 78-ball FBGADie Density / Count8 Gb / 1 dieComposition1024Mb x8 (64Mb x8 x 16 banks)Input Clock Frequency1067 MHz (0,938 ns)Minimum Timing Delays15-15-15-36-50Read Latencies Supported16T, 15T, 14T, 13T, 12T, 11T, 10TSupply Voltage1,20 VXMP Certified1600 MHz / 16-18-18-38-56 / 1,35 VXMP ExtremeNot programmedSPD Revision1.1 / September 2015XMP Revision2.0 / December 2013


FREQUENCYCASRCDRPRASRCFAWRRDSRRDLWRWTRS1067 MHz161515365023461631067 MHz15151536502346163933 MHz14131331442045143933 MHz13131331442045143800 MHz12111127381735122800 MHz11111127381735122667 MHz10101022321434102


FREQUENCYCASRCDRPRASRCFAWRRDSRRDL1600 MHz16181838563948

both of the sticks are identical,

so now i need help what to instert in the calculator cause b550 is not on the list.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 1, 2020)

Don't use XMP for an AMD system, it is an Intel specification.
Input the Ram's values manually into the Bios.


----------



## D2janar (Oct 1, 2020)

I am new on the ram business . Went into the bios and there were more than the 5 or 6 parameteres listed on my rsm so i dont know what to enter manually


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 1, 2020)

D2janar said:


> so what you are saying is that i might have a faulty stick but it doesnt show until it gets clocked to 3200 ? Should i run the memtest with xmp enabled?


Well you say that it runs fine, and then about two hours in it starts crashing. If you've verified that that only happens with the XMP profile on I would check to make sure that it's stable outside of your game.



Caring1 said:


> Don't use XMP for an AMD system, it is an Intel specification.
> Input the Ram's values manually into the Bios.


Don't listen to this guy, if your motherboard supports XMP there should be no problem with it.


----------



## Bones (Oct 1, 2020)

XMP usually works but I have ran into situations before it didn't. 
However with XMP you normally have at least two different XMP profiles to choose from, if one doesn't work try the other and see. I'd try the less agressive profile first just to confirm the system itself is working. 

Then if you want try the other, more agressive profile you can and if it works, great but if not, just revert back to the lesser profile and let it go.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 1, 2020)

Personally I prefer to tweak my memory myself so rarely use XMP, if I were in the Op's situation like a couple have suggested, I would manually input XMP values, there is another guy with similar problems who manually input on his AMD system and just increased his voltages slightly and his problem was fixed, may not be the case here but it won't hurt to try IMO...… OP, you can leave all the sub timings on "auto", from your specs table you posted and just manually input these...…………..

3200 MHz / 16-18-18-38-56   To start with I would also set them at 2T command rate and rather than 1.35v try 1.38v.


----------



## basco (Oct 2, 2020)

interesting that aegis is using samsung b-die !

i could not find bios screenshot for your mainboard but it should look nearly same.
look from min 5:50 and put in what Tatty said


----------



## silkstone (Oct 2, 2020)

I have the same problem when running XMP on my Ryzen rig. The problem goes away when manually putting timings in and not going for a large overclock on it.
Ryzens require looser timings than intel, in general.


----------



## rkt (Oct 3, 2020)

Before I had ryzen 7 2700 and had to increase soc voltage to have stable 3200 on xmp (and the ram was from compatibility list)


----------



## silkstone (Oct 3, 2020)

rkt said:


> Before I had ryzen 7 2700 and had to increase soc voltage to have stable 3200 on xmp (and the ram was from compatibility list)


Yeah. One of the only downsides to using a Ryzen system over an Intel one is the finicky ram. Though most users won't ever enable XMP.

Saying that though, my Intel system has given me more problems. When adding an extra (unmatched) pair of DIMMS, the bios resorted to it's backup and wiped my boot partition. That was a real pain in the ass to fix!


----------



## D2janar (Oct 15, 2020)

i was waiting to try that out until i had enough hours into my friends ripjaws and it has been crashing wth ripjaws at jedec every day or two. memory access violation everytime it happens.

which is funny cause he could oc these things to 4133 something cleanly with only the motherboard auto tuning.  (4 years old intel board )

now i am going to bring back my own ram to try out the things u guys told me to.

is it the motherbaord or the processor which is a relatively new release.. ?


----------



## John Naylor (Oct 16, 2020)

D2janar said:


> same stickers bought from the same vendor at the same time.



1.   Not relevant .... the question is did the come in the same package as a matched set ?  When you biuy sticks from different packagaes you have no guarantee that they will work together and manufacturer is under no obligation to replace them.

2,  XMP certified RAM is original Intel Specification , it's perfectly suitable for AMD systems. AMD motherboards use DOCP to translate the Intel XMP profile to a one that is compatible with it. 

3.  Rather than wait 2, 3, 4 or 8 hours, run Memtest86+ after dinner... then check it when you get up in the morning.

4.  Check that RAM is in correct slots as illustrated in MoBo manual

6.  Use CPUz to read SPD timings and voltage for XMP settings ... check to make sure your DRAM voltage is at least .... what is listed.... from that setting, manually bump it up by 0.025 and retest ... most 3200 will run fine at 1.2 but AMD may need a bit more.   While 1.35 is oft touted as the max Intel will allow, I wouldn't worry about 1.4 ... If no luck try bumping SOC voltage.  I wouldn't push past 1.20

7.  When you enable XMP, it makes a host of other modifications to your BIOS ... including various voltages.   Note the RAM related numbers at the JEDEC settings and the XMP setting ... see which ones differ.   Then look at what the DRAM calculator gives you.   Starting with the calculator results, try inputting them manually and adjusting within known safe limits.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 16, 2020)

D2janar said:


> Everything is new 2 weeks old. So the problem is that when ever i enable xmp profile on these rams all of my games crash after around 2 hours with memory access violation. Sometimes its so bad that my whole system crashes with a static screen. Just before my system crashes *i get the windows sound like something was just unplugged*. Also random sound errors from time to time like robotic sound or high pitched squeek when the xmp is enabled.
> 
> Amd ryzen 7 4750g
> asus b550m-k
> ...


How large is your PageFile?


----------



## larrymoencurly (Oct 24, 2020)

> memtest didnt give me anything when i ran it for 15 mins.   

1. Memtest is a lousy diagnostic, maybe as bad as DocMem.  

2. MemTest86, MemTest86+, and GoldMemory are much better but may need to be run a long time to find problems.  One person found nothing by running MemTest86 overnight for a week, but then he tried GoldMemory, and it reported a bad bit in 75 minutes.  It needed another 9 hours to find that defect again.  15 minutes of testing is nothing.


----------



## jbn32434 (Dec 23, 2020)

created an account to reply to this thread in case it helps anyone. When you set the XMP profile, your motherboard may not change the voltage. My gigabyte for instance leaves it on auto. I manually set it to 1.350 and stability is achieved. Give this a try.


----------



## Duplix (Jun 27, 2022)

I have basically the same issue.

Currently running a *Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming 3 AMD B350 *with a Ryzen 5 1600X. (Yes, it's an old system; you know how money is.)
I used to have 16GB (2x 8GB) *G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-16-16-36 *installed.
Now I got my hands on a new set above, so my RAM is now at 32GB with all 4 of the same sticks, running in Dual Channel.

When I go into my BIOS Settings and enable them to run at 3200Mhz with the XMP Profile, it crashes soon after start and I have to do a complete full reboot of my system.
memtest gives no errors and the system runs fien for days, hours, years with no issues.

Now, I have read this thread and seen the replies; yet I have absolutely no idea where & how to input the proper Voltages into my BIOS.
Can anyone help? Thanks in advance!

I downloaded the DRAM Calc and it gave me those results:



Where do I input them?


----------



## dgianstefani (Jun 27, 2022)

Just increase the voltage a little.


----------



## Duplix (Jul 6, 2022)

Thanks for the reply!
Where would I do that? I can't seem to edit the xmp profile.


----------



## Duplix (Aug 15, 2022)

I tried to change the values in my BIOS, PC boots and then crashes with a bluescreen.
Changed the following:

RAM Voltage to 1.360V (It runs at 1.368V).
Any tips?

As you can see here:


----------



## Assimilator (Aug 15, 2022)

@Duplix Next time, please have the common courtesy to *not* hijack an existing thread. Instead, start your own.

As for your problem, you would know the answer if you had done *any* research at all: first-generation Ryzen CPUs like yours have notoriously poor memory controllers that only officially support up to DDR4-2666 for 2 sticks. 4 sticks is basically a complete bust on these CPUs, you are likely looking at running DDR4-2400 or similar to get any sort of stability. DDR4-2933 will be the absolute maximum that you _might_ be able to achieve with a massive amount of tweaking.


----------



## Zach_01 (Aug 15, 2022)

Duplix said:


> I tried to change the values in my BIOS, PC boots and then crashes with a bluescreen.
> Changed the following:
> 
> RAM Voltage to 1.360V (It runs at 1.368V).
> ...


Gigabyte boards (like mine too) tend to give about +0.010V (10mV) over the setting on the DRAM.
If you want to test more voltage to see of you have stability with XMP profile try set it to 1.38~1.39V and that will give DRAM about 1.39~1.40V

Also what version of BIOS for the board are you running?


----------



## Saddiq (Nov 5, 2022)

It's been a few months... Any updates?


----------

